# Guitar Pro/MIDI Drum and Keyboard help



## altronataku (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently started to use the MIDI Active function on GP5 and while it's working pretty well for most instruments, I can't seem to get the MIDI signals to match up for the drums.

My setup is a Yamaha keyboard --midi out--> E-MU 0404 USB 2.0 Recording Interface --USB2.0--> Computer. 

The only note values that GP recognizes for MIDI drums are the last few keys on my keyboard and it is unresponsive to the rest of the keys.


----------

